# birds???



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

any1 ever feed there p's a bird? im not talking about a parakee u buy at a store. like a bird u catch by ur house or whatever. cuz i mean if i find a bird and it's missing a wing or whatever, might want to feed it to p's


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

dude i had a finch and trew him in 
he was dead tho
i was getting abit impatiend so i took a rubber band and tied it onto the peice of drift wood to keep it from floating 
they love it ... they didnt like the feathers tho 
hehehe


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Stick to the normal diet, a live bird can seriously hurt or kill a piranha.


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

the only birds sarge has ever eaten is turkey and chicken. he loves his chicken


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

aren't Birds known to house parasites and bacteria too. Might be a health concern for the tank.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i didnt mean on a daily diet. just like one time only


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i dont think you'll find a bird without a wing in the wild...


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

haha yeah really...plus most birds do carry parasites so i would definitley not feed my p's a friggin bird. lol


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I havent ever feed 1 but under the right conditions Im sure I would.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

im p's r small for now lol cant wait till they get big


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

wrathofgeo said:


> i dont think you'll find a bird without a wing in the wild...:laugh:


 do u know how many birds we find around our house with broken wings or broken legs etc....a good amount


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes, birds have many parasites and bacteria that can Harm the fish AND the person handling them.. DO NOT touch anything after you got done touching a bird.. imediatly wash your hands and face.

you can get a Serious infection..


----------



## tankfullanuts!!! (Feb 10, 2004)

My wifes canary.....don't give me ideas.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Yes, birds have many parasites and bacteria that can Harm the fish AND the person handling them.. DO NOT touch anything after you got done touching a bird.. imediatly wash your hands and face.
> 
> you can get a Serious infection..


 what is thats for? talking like we're lil kids and stuff


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

tankfullanuts!!! said:


> My wifes canary.....don't give me ideas.


 do it man do it


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Fresh said:


> talking like we're lil kids and stuff


 this kinda of post would make me think................


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

IDONTKARE47 said:


> tankfullanuts!!! said:
> 
> 
> > My wifes canary.....don't give me ideas.:rock:
> ...


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

> QUOTE (IDONTKARE47 @ Feb 27 2004, 07:06 AM)
> QUOTE (tankfullanuts!!! @ Feb 27 2004, 01:45 AM)
> My wifes canary.....don't give me ideas.
> 
> do it man do it


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

no its not since he didnt say he's gonna feed his p's the bird. he was neing sarcastic saying dont give him ideas


----------



## velli004 (Feb 4, 2004)

ya good quetsion if mine were biggger i think i would feed it a small bird


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Funny you mention that. I just found a dead bird outside my garage. I contemplated tossing it into the tank but I wondered if what killed it may kill my p's, not worth the risk!


----------

